# I need to setxkbmap everytime I start X



## Kalero (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, I have a problem with the X keyboard mapping. I have the system set up in UTF-8 (except LC_COLLATE) and, at the terminals, my keyboard mapping is correct but, when I start X, I always need to open xterm and write `setxkbmap es` (Spanish keyboard mapping). I can live with that but I think there should be a solution beyond writing `setxkbmap es` in ~/.xinitrc. Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 22, 2015)

Kalero said:


> I think there should be a solution beyond writing  setxkbmap es in ~/.xinitrc


There is.  Do what wblock@ wrote in the handbook: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html#x-config-input-keyboard


----------



## Kalero (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks, tobik, it works


----------



## Kalero (Apr 25, 2020)

I see the "keyboard" driver has changed and if you use it now, the keyboard doesn't properly works. What's the value to set in the Driver setting?


----------



## mickey (Apr 25, 2020)

Kalero said:


> I see the "keyboard" driver has changed and if you use it now, the keyboard doesn't properly works. What's the value to set in the Driver setting?


Remove the _Driver_ line, that should make Xorg automatically pick the right driver.


----------

